# CA DMV rules to change motive power to EV



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a VW conversion that I have listed in classifieds. I have an interested party who wants to find out what it takes to change the California DMV registration to show it as Electric Power. I never did it because I never needed a HOV sticker. He is in PG & E and to get the special EV rate he has to give PG & E the VIN#. He wants the EV rate for more than just charging the car. 

Anybody had any experience with changing motive power on a DMV registration of a conversion.


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

In Illinois, you have to fill out a form (affidavit), and take some pics of the batteries and drive train. Mail it in with a check for the plates...

Then a few weeks later they send you EV plates, and the vehicle is now fuel type "E" in the computer.


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

Found the form online, with the instructions:

https://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/departments/vehicles/license_plate_guide/electric_vehicle.html

I would assume California has something similar.


----------



## bigmouse (Sep 28, 2008)

I was searching for this recently myself since I expect to have to go through the process around the middle of the year.

Since every state has a different process, it can be hard to find. Wikipedia actually has a section on it, but I'm not sure how out of date it is: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elect....28US.29_conversion_registration_and_taxation

Hopefully it's still as simple as that. I imagine it will really depend on the specific person at the specific DMV. The best advice I found online is to not leave the DMV until the paperwork says "E" on it, or you have to start over.

If you go through the process, please note it in this thread. Likewise, if your buyer does it, please encourage him to do the same. He'll probably want to join this forum anyway, if he's not already on here.


----------



## danh818 (Dec 14, 2011)

I Just did this for my 944.
You need to contact the California Bureau of Automotive Repair: https://www.bar.ca.gov/Consumer/Referee/Referee_Centers.html

Make an appointment with a 'smog referee' at an inspection facility close to you (usually located on campus of a community college). You will need to bring proof of ownership, eg. title or current registration and obviously the vehicle as well. The referee will check to make sure that there is in fact no ICE in the car, and then change the registration code to 'E' for electric. 
There should be no fee assessment, because as smog check is physically not possible. The inspection should take no more than 15 minutes. 

By the way this is the official process (at least in CA though 2016) regardless of any other documentation you find. The DMV and AAA had me running in circles for two weeks regarding this process because there is conflicting documentation between the CA DMV and BAR. 

Hope this helps. If you have any issues with this, PM me. 

Best Regards,
Dan


----------



## bigmouse (Sep 28, 2008)

Makes sense. Thanks! Two referees within my expected round-trip range so should be good. Will update here with my experience when complete.


----------



## danh818 (Dec 14, 2011)

Just make sure to call BAR first. An appointment is required, and unfortunately, to my knowledge, they can't be made on site.


----------



## bigmouse (Sep 28, 2008)

danh818 said:


> Just make sure to call BAR first. An appointment is required, and unfortunately, to my knowledge, they can't be made on site.


Understood. All the instructions to make an appointment are on their website. Thanks!


----------



## sholland (Jan 16, 2012)

danh818 said:


> I Just did this for my 944.
> You need to contact the California Bureau of Automotive Repair: https://www.bar.ca.gov/Consumer/Referee/Referee_Centers.html
> 
> Make an appointment with a 'smog referee' at an inspection facility close to you (usually located on campus of a community college). You will need to bring proof of ownership, eg. title or current registration and obviously the vehicle as well. The referee will check to make sure that there is in fact no ICE in the car, and then change the registration code to 'E' for electric.
> ...


This is exactly my experience also. 

The white HOV sticker is another issue... I applied twice and the requirements added in 2010 to check your car off on the ARB list in the application pretty much excludes any conversion from getting the sticker.


----------



## danh818 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have seen two California conversation cars with white HOV stickers but was never able to talk to their owners and find out when/how they did it. I will be trying to get this done next, and will report back in this or create a new thread.


----------



## sholland (Jan 16, 2012)

danh818 said:


> I have seen two California conversation cars with white HOV stickers but was never able to talk to their owners and find out when/how they did it. I will be trying to get this done next, and will report back in this or create a new thread.


I have talked to a few, and they all applied before 2010. Here is an article from one guy who has been lobbying hard to get conversions recognized:
http://blog.mr2ev.com/hov-stickers-...alifornia-until-2020-but-not-for-conversions/


----------

